# My Aquascaping Adventure!



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Just some updates and quick pics of what I do with my tanks ;-)

I have a 10 gal tank that I am currently trying to stock with live plants. Right now I have in there:
-3 amazon swords
-Red ludwigia (don't know the specific names)
-Rotala
-Brazilian pennywort
-Anacharis
-Guppy grass
-Crypt Mi Oya 
-Crypt Wendtii 
-Java Moss
-Duckweed
-Salvinia
-Frogbit
-Dwarf water lettuce
-Hornwort
-Hygro
-Anubias nana

yep, a lot. But this doesn't look like much, lol. I hope to soon get a 'bushy' or jungle look to it soon. 

Plant wish list:
-Moneywort
-cyperus helferi
-java fern
-dwarf hairgrass
-microsword
-more anacharis 'bushy' version
-Staurgyne repens
-medium sword

I also need to get some fertilizer, root tabs, and CO2 booster. Maybe by then i can get my plants to grow FAST. I have an empty 10gal that I would love to turn into a planted jungle. 

I'll try to get some pics up tonight, but if not, then most likely tomorrow night. 

Are there any plants that y'all suggest or think would contribute to my jungle-look? 
Feel free to post what you have in your tank or things you have done with it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see pics of your jungle. lol


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll try to get them up tonight  Wow, is it cold in my house. Right now it is 55*F.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

In your house? It's 75 in mine. Lol


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

They fixed the heater so it's a lot warmer. Sorry, I haven't updated this, urgh. I threw out some of the anacharis, ludwigia, and marimo moss as it was decaying and it didn't look good. I'm going to try and get the seachem flourish this weekend and some new plants. Going to possibly add driftwood. 
I hope any new platys don't uproot everything.


----------

